# webcamd hung and pwcview doesn't work



## Don (Aug 4, 2011)

I tried to make my old webcam (Creative VF-0040) work on my FreeBSD v8.1. After installed v4l_compat, libv4l, pwcview cuse4bsd, webcamd from the ports,
*kldload cuse4bsd*.
*webcamd -d ugen2.2 -i 0 -v 0*
  it stops there after output:

```
Creating /dev/video0
      Creating /dev/input/event0
```

  Is this right? or should it exit to the shell? I checked the /dev/video0 and /dev/input/event0 are there.

  Try to run pwcview, it says 
	
	



```
Failed to get current picture info: Invalid argument
```
 *pwcview -s cif* or *sif* doesn't work either.

  Any help is appreciated.


----------

